# ISO Spicy asian dish with cod



## AnnieKyung (May 8, 2007)

Hi!
I was wondering if anybody could help me out with a good and spicy recipe for a fishdish.

I have this cod in my fridge, and I want to eat it with rice. In my fridge I have springonion, selleri, chilipeppers, ginger, garlic, carrot and potato. In addision I have nuch mam, soy sauce, vinegar, chinese sherry and sesame-seed-oil.

Can I produce a good dish out of some of these things?


----------



## Yakuta (May 8, 2007)

You don't need the potatoes but you can make a nice fish with what you have.

If you have some flour or cornstarch it would be great.  

Dredge the cod in some flour that is seasoned with black pepper and salt and pan fry it until crisp.

Mix sauce ingredients in a bowl

Soy Sauce (3 tbsps)
Sugar (1 tbsp)
any other oriental sauces you have with some sweet and spice (3 tbsps)
water about 2 tbsps
and 1 tbsp of cornstarch if you so you can make a slurry (mix it with the 2 tbsp of water)

Mix this all together and reserve

In a pan add a little oil and add some finely chopped fresh ginger and garlic.  Next add the carrots (diced or slivered).  Add the sauce ingredients and let it become bubbly.  Now add chopped green onions and pour it over the fish and serve it with rice.


----------



## AnnieKyung (May 8, 2007)

Thank you for this recipe, it sounds good.


----------



## Caine (May 8, 2007)

Here ya go! I've done this with tilapia and it comes out great, so cod should work also.

*KUNG PAO FISH *​ 

1 1/2 pounds fish, cut into bite size pieces 
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry
1 egg, beaten
1/2 teaspoon salt

2 Tbs peanut oil
4 to 6 dried red chiles, cracked
1 Tbs garlic, minced
1/2 Tbs grated ginger
1 tsp pepper 
2 scallions, chopped
1 red bell pepper, cut in strips
2 Tbs soy sauce
3 Tbs rice wine or sherry
2 Tbs balsamic vinegar
1 tsp sugar
1 cup chicken broth
1 Tbs cornstarch, dissolved in 4 Tbs water 
1/3 cup unsalted, dry roasted peanuts (optional)

Combine the soy sauce, sesame oil, rice wine/sherry, egg and salt in a glass bowl. Add the fish and stir to coat. Marinate for 1 hour, covered, in the refrigerator. 

Combine the soy sauce, rice wine, balsamic vinegar, sugar and chicken broth.

Place peanut oil in a wok, and swirl to coat sides, then place over high heat. Add the chilies and cook until they begin to darken. Add the garlic, ginger and pepper and continue to cook to infuse the oil. Add the scallions and bell pepper. Remove the fish from the marinade, and add it to the wok. Stir-fry the fish, gently, for 3 minutes. Add the soy sauce, rice wine, balsamic vinegar, sugar and chicken broth mixture to wok and heat to boiling while constantly stirring, then add the cornstarch slurry to thicken the sauce. Add the peanuts and stir to blend.


----------



## AnnieKyung (May 15, 2007)

*A very nice dinner*

I have now made the fish recipe from Yakuta. I found it very tasty indeed. 
Didnt know that leftover, white fish could turn out to such a first class meal!
I added some chopped chili for spicyness, and served the dish with leaves of fresh coriander.
I planned to take a photo of the food, to send in here, but it looked so good, that I simply couldnt find the time to do it, before eating it all up!


----------

